# AXMEN Season 3 Companies



## stihlhead

From Axmen fan page on Facebook:

1. Rygaard Logging
2. Pihl Logging
3. J.M. Browning
4. R&R Conner Aviation
5. S&S Aqua Logging

We will see how this season goes......


----------



## forestryworks

looks like a bunch of horse cookies again


----------



## ridgerunner97

Oh WTF? S&S? come on already, lets get darrel back on there with the gustafson crew, he pretty much played the hero all the first season, and as a bonus his wife wasn't hard to look at either.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Surprised with aqua clowns legal issues had some interesting conversations about them at the Madsens counter.


----------



## wood4heat

Are the producers monitoring this? 

How about STUMP BRANCH???


----------



## mercer_me

*Bring Back Stump Branch!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dingeryote

fer cryin' out loud.

That spastic S&S Dip#### has denied Darwin for way too long as it is, and hurts my head to watch.

Looks like I wont be watching this year. Don't need to.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## brownie525

im pretty surprised [email protected] didn't get there own show :jawdrop:


----------



## redprospector

Hahaha. Looks like I'll be watchin' Dancing with the stars with the wife again this year. Evidently Axemen is gonna *SUCK* again this year. Oh well, she likes it when she gets to pick the show once in a while.  


Andy


----------



## wood4heat

I'm glad S&S will be back, the show can stand some comic relief. It's the Rygaard ###hats I could do without. 

Arrogant pukes.


----------



## turnkey4099

Looks like I need to put that bullet proof glass back in front of the TV. I had to replace the TV 3 times last season.

Harry K


----------



## gdhome2

I hope the S&S kid will finally stand up and kick his old man's ass! That alone would make it worth watching season 3 to see.


----------



## dingeryote

gdhome2 said:


> I hope the S&S kid will finally stand up and kick his old man's ass! That alone would make it worth watching season 3 to see.



He wont. He's a good level headed kid, that has been handicapped with one of PT Barnums freak show escapees as a father.

It sucked watching that waste of skin verbally downgrade the boy on national TV, for doing nothing wrong. 
Ya don't do that crap to a Dog let alone a Kid.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Rookie1

I guess the viewing public likes whacked out stuff like that. Aquadude yelling at his son and black cloud over him. Rygaard and their "newbie" hollywood ringer.Thats logging allright.Ill watch but wont be surprised if I change the channel halfway through.


----------



## stihlhead

I thought season 2 was merely the 'ol sophmore jinx kickin in after a respectable first season. Guess not!

The jinx is back on! Wonder who the Hollywood stand in will be this year?

Maybe an American Idol contestant, or a Hooters girl, maybe one of the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders!

I am really looking forward to see how bad they insult our intelligence this year. Possibly another cliff hanger where they have a cutter lost in the mountains and tell all the stories of cutters being found dead, as we wait until next week to see the outcome.

Maybe Dwayne will quit again. Maybe Doo-Wop will mouth off to the boss and tell him how stupid he is and how bad he is running his business. I guess you can do that when you were only brought in for the show. Anyone talking to their boss like that wouldn't have made it to episode 2 let alone season 2 in real life.

I for one am hoping TLC (I think) brings back Heli-Loggers as an alternative to the glitz and glamour of Axmen.


----------



## Uldis

stihlhead said:


> I for one am hoping TLC (I think) brings back Heli-Loggers as an alternative to the glitz and glamour of Axmen.



I like that show much better than axmen, too! Much more cuttin', saws...
Only I wish they did't repeat the texts and shots so often, like explaining in every episode what jigging, clawshot is and shots where Cleaver tops a tree and goes "Who's Your f%#&ing daddy?" and also seeing the same tree beeing felled or topped in more than one episode. (Like when John W cut the same tree in episode when Go{r}d audited him and episode 7 Big Wood, Big Finish). But hell, I like watching those scenes much better than Jesse whining, S&S guy doing..what he does {I don't know why, but I feel uncomfortable, emberrased to watch it, so I usually change channels} and greenhorn given a 441 to fell a FIRST tree in a storm...
Wish there was a Heli-loggers DVD...


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Dito on the Heli loggers DVD, by far the best logging show so I really hope they make a season two !!

Uldis mail the Discovery Store and ask for it ,,, maybe if the demand gets higher they will release it 
(I have mailed them  )


----------



## Uldis

Although we go off topic, but..
I have mailed the WorldOfWonder (actual maker of the Heli-loggers) - no reply so far, have mailed the TLC, which asked to contact the Discovery Channel and when I contacted them, they told, that they can't sell a show that is not their product. I also contacted Viasat (local cable network), if they sell them, and they just said that they don't. Contacted one DVD store that had a product in their shop, but they said that they put it up, only to see how many can be sold - as it wasn't high enough, they didn't make it.
Last hope is THIS on amazon.co.uk, hope they will make it.
Sad thing I found the show only at the end of third episode, so haven't seen episode one and two. Only know Wes Fowler had some issues and Jim "The Beast" Keys broke a rib by the spine and cracked four other ribs.


----------



## headleyj

+1 for the return of StumpBranch and Gustafson


----------



## nategyoder

I can't believe more of you don't like watching S&S! That dumba$$ is the best part. I am not surprised at all to hear he could have some legal problems. And thought when I saw him destroying the bank of that river, by not having any kind of ramp at all, that he could get into some trouble for that. I hope he gets his big boat working. I can't wait to see him drive that into something!


----------



## Oly's Stump

Bring back stump branch and bring back S & S because he is a classic. This is what people want to see.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Screw Jimmy numbnuts, and bring back Stump Branch.


----------



## tomtrees58

MMFaller39 said:


> Screw Jimmy numbnuts, and bring back Stump Branch.



+1 tom trees


----------



## Deets066

how do ya suppose the water loggin business is goin anyway. never tried cutting wood thats been under water for a few years. don't think i'd want any of that in my house.


----------



## HittinSteel

At least they use chainsaws on Axemen. I can only watch a feller buncher and logging trucks driving around for so long.


----------



## Oly's Stump

www.stumpbranchlogging.com


----------



## Burvol

HittinSteel said:


> At least they use chainsaws on Axemen. I can only watch a feller buncher and logging trucks driving around for so long.



80% of the logging out west my man.


----------



## HittinSteel

Burvol said:


> 80% of the logging out west my man.



Yeah I bet. I like to watch and live vicariously through the fellers though.


----------



## boostnut

So s&s aquadouchbag is coming back huh? Guess I'll keep my DVR after all, when Jimmy the dumbass comes on I realize it's worth every penny they charge me. What a joke, bring back stump branch or put on the hooters girls or cowboy cheerleaders somebody already suggested!


----------



## Mike Van

I wonder if Pihl Logging's crew is out of rehab ? What a bunch.


----------



## Mike Van

Forgot - S&S Jimmy's new boat after he hooked on another deadhead.


----------



## stihlhead

After browsing the History Channel website there appears to be another group logging this year with the returning class. A guy named Shelby Stanga from New Orleans under the name Swamp Man Logging. Looks interesting. 

Also Melvin Lardy will be helping the Pihl crew. But they also have Brad Hewitt on the Ryggard crew, so it may be hard telling who is going to be on this show this year. Guess I'll have to tune in on the 10th.

Seems to have been alot of rumors and misleading (especially from the History Channel) about what crews will be on the show and who will be on these crews.


----------



## slowp

From the ad I saw, looks like the same old thing, yelling, running, and logs flying around when they shouldn't be. 

In other words, actor-stuntman loggers and a lot of editing so it won't be boring.


----------



## stihlhead

slowp said:


> From the ad I saw, looks like the same old thing, yelling, running, and logs flying around when they shouldn't be.
> 
> In other words, actor-stuntman loggers and a lot of editing so it won't be boring.



I read an article that had an interview with Mike Pihl and he said ""Yes, the show is edited, but it has to be: They spend four months with us -- four cameras, six days a week -- and we're onscreen for a couple of hours in the season, so naturally they're going to catch the guys throwing rigging fits or acting out. But people find it exciting. And I don't think it's been a negative -- it's brought a lot of people out to Vernonia to have a look."

The other older loggers in the article seemed to find that the show is a bit overboard from how it really is. How would you rate the show as far as following everyday life for a logger? Does it show an accurate representation of the job, or is it a bit over done?


Here's the article link: http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/03/loggers_see_tall_tales_in_ax_m.html


----------



## slowp

The first season, maybe not too bad but still looked like things were faked and dramatized. When I finally realized it was when they were yanking "for 45 minutes" trying to get a large, cull log up to the landing. I was almost yelling "Buck the :censored: log!" No logger in his right mind would spend that amount of time unless it was an export grade major value log. 

Last season? Definite fake. You have to realize that the market for logs crashed in a major way. Low log prices means lots of loggers out of work. Now why would they hire some actor from Souther CA instead of a local, experienced logger. There's still lot of loggers out of work. 

The downhill yarding was a joke. It wasn't a very steep hill and then the logs had to come up a slight hill to get on the landing. The yarder engineer had to be asleep or distracted to hit the yarder with a turn. They want steep downhilling? I have pictures from the past two years of stuff done around here.

Helicopter lost in the fog? The helicopter companies I've been around park their helicopters when they see fog coming in. However, I have heard of a helicopter having a hard time finding the landing, on his first flight in the area to that landing without logs on. 

Yes there can be fits and yelling and an occasional brush with death. But not like on TV. Definitely stuff is edited and definitely planned out to happen on the ground. They're probably under some kind of legal order to not comment on it. 

Oh, and I did talk and work around a helicopter outfit they were going to use. That company told them No. They didn't want to be portrayed in the fashion that the producers wanted them to be. And they didn't want to hire a new "greenhorn" when they didn't need any additional employees. Have also heard that last year they had a hard time trying to find an outfit that would consent to be in their show. 

My faith in TV was shattered.


----------



## constantine

mercer_me said:


> *Bring Back Stump Branch!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:agree2:

Melvin and the Stump Branch crew are my favorites. They don't have the best equipment, but they have the balls to get the job done.


----------



## logging22

constantine said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Melvin and the Stump Branch crew are my favorites. They don't have the best equipment, but they have the balls to get the job done.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Since the first 4 episodes or so of the first season, I haven't watched Axmen.

Is it the same ol' thing, or did they add some variety to it? Is it at least entertaining work-wise?


----------



## logging22

No same crap, but different season. I like Stump Branch. Big boy with big .....well you get the picture. Bring on the Lardy crew!!!


----------



## TimberFaller660

ridgerunner97 said:


> Oh WTF? S&S? come on already, lets get darrel back on there with the gustafson crew, he pretty much played the hero all the first season, and as a bonus his wife wasn't hard to look at either.



AMEN!!! Gustafson was my favorite. Darrel seemed to have a good head on his shoulders & knew what he was doin.


----------



## mdavlee

Gustafson crew was too boring for tv I guess. They all acted like grown men and not cry babies.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Mike Van said:


> Forgot - S&S Jimmy's new boat after he hooked on another deadhead.



Hmmmm

Reminds me of this one ...


----------



## Greenstar

The show is a good show. If you dont like it, why be on here talking about it. We all watch it for a reason, because its entertaining. Thats what it is.. entertainment.
Of course they're going to dramatize some stuff, it makes good tv. Have some sort of storyline. What is a show without a story?
Anyway, thats enuf of my #### talking.. I'm not a logger like most of you guys, just a professional tree care company, but I have seen some crazy stuff that goes on in the industry. Most companies are not perfect and have crazy stuff happen. Even the reputable ones.
I think its hilarious too guys! Some of it can be boring too! But I choose to watch it. I usually DVR so I can watch it faster and watch back to back episodes w/o commercials. Bring on season 3. Yeah guys!
Right on! Lata


greenstar


----------



## Shastaron

MD I recognize that one. Looks like it was high tide at Gold Beach on the Rogue.


----------



## BigE

I actually had Mike Pihl come out and log my property. Those guys are much better than the shows makes them look.

Overall they did a decent job, but they did leave a *lot* of good wood behind. One pile was "only half a load" so they left it on the ground. They also left pretty much anything less than about 12" in diameter. I've been milling up some of the cedar, and cutting the doug fir for firewood, along with the maple and madrone.

-Steve


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Shastaron said:


> MD I recognize that one. Looks like it was high tide at Gold Beach on the Rogue.



That's the location, although, I've only seen it at the tide shown.

Does it look better at high tide, or low tide?


----------



## Huskyman4k

stihlhead said:


> I read an article that had an interview with Mike Pihl and he said ""Yes, the show is edited, but it has to be: They spend four months with us -- four cameras, six days a week -- and we're onscreen for a couple of hours in the season, so naturally they're going to catch the guys throwing rigging fits or acting out. But people find it exciting. And I don't think it's been a negative -- it's brought a lot of people out to Vernonia to have a look."
> 
> The other older loggers in the article seemed to find that the show is a bit overboard from how it really is. How would you rate the show as far as following everyday life for a logger? Does it show an accurate representation of the job, or is it a bit over done?
> 
> 
> Here's the article link: http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/03/loggers_see_tall_tales_in_ax_m.html



Will dwane & dustin be on, I hope so. (sorry in advance for the spelling)


----------

